# Changed oil filter



## Doorkeeper (Jul 19, 2013)

I changed the old oil filter out a new one in on My 1963 Model L Gravely.
I had to unhook the oil lines, then loosen the bracket mount bolts take the whole works off so as I could fill the new filter with oil then put it back on.
All has gone well except for the oil that sprays out under the filler cap. I have oil in the line,it is not running out, and the other lines are carrying oil as thay should. I have only run the tractor at low speed a couple times since I changed the filter and only for a minute:dazed:
What do I do ? Run the tractor untill more pressure builds in the line.

Please Help
I am Very Thankful for the knowledge You share with Me.


----------

